# cheap screen printing???



## sconrad84 (May 13, 2008)

hey,
Whats the most inexpensive screen printing place that anyone knows of? Also with low minimums, and you can give them your shirts? any help would be sweeeeet. thanks


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out TeeBurn: Direct to Garment Printing and Screen Printer -t-shirts, bags, canvas. Rates are readily available online.



sconrad84 said:


> hey,
> Whats the most inexpensive screen printing place that anyone knows of? Also with low minimums, and you can give them your shirts? any help would be sweeeeet. thanks


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

That red background on teeburn gives me a headache when trying to read their information.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

What do you call cheap?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Teeburn isn't cheap and the have a setup fee of $45.00 and they use a DTG method...LOL


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Cheap is a word i Hate..
Be aware that there are differant quality of screen printers.. if you are going for cheap.. You may get a product that is unsellable..

Heck right now Im in a fight to get 800 dollars back for a screen printed job that turned out horible shirts.. and that was for only 200 shirt.. and is not counting the price of the shirts..


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

You get what you pay for.

There are a lot of cheap printers that do poor work.
There are also a lot of _affordable_ printers that do great work.

Call around your area and get quotes. If you're providing the shirts, you will want to find someone local, as I don't think you'd want to ship the shirts because of that cost, and then have them shipped back to you, another cost.

Where are you located, Steve?


----------



## sconrad84 (May 13, 2008)

im located in san diego, I have a guy that can do them for a good price and im happy with that but im just looking around for other prices you know? Im still in high school so since the money isnt huge here ha Im always lookin for better prices


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

There's a million screen printers in Southern California. Call all of them


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Are these a one off or are you planning on building a business?

If so building a relationship with a local printing that will look after you in return for YOUR loyalty would be very worthwhile. Printer jumping can leave you out in the cold when you need help the most


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

The cheapest place is called DIY. Screen printing is pretty simple.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

shirtsari said:


> The cheapest place is called DIY. Screen printing is pretty simple.


Good screen printing isn't always. If it were, everyone would own a YUDU and the business of screen printing would be Doo-Doo.


----------



## gr8t100 (Feb 3, 2011)

yudu itself is doo doo


----------



## nijjhar (Dec 7, 2010)

I need cheap t-shirts printed say ten at a time for my religious Preaching.

Any cheap suppliers in U.K.?


----------



## Verdugo888 (Sep 7, 2012)

gr8t100 said:


> yudu itself is doo doo[/QUOTE
> 
> check out www.econoshirts.com/broker_pricing.jpg


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheap or good value? I'm willing to give you a bunch of reject shirts if you just want the lowest price.


----------



## sthomasapparel (Sep 19, 2012)

I say use a local printer best for rates, quality and business relationship


----------



## sthomasapparel (Sep 19, 2012)

good value


----------

